# George



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

An other Panamax B/C built in 1984 by Mitsubishi Heavy Ind. ten year later
KANG SU HAI .this is the GEORGE Greek Flag previous name ASTERIKS 93-CHATEAUGAY 88- pict at GENOA mooring S Giorgio discharging coal.june 2003


----------

